

Despite crazy rules, America is still a great place to do business - tyn
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13686444

======
pj
From the linked article, _But corporate taxes are steep. Federal and state
taxes on profits together average 39.3%, the second-highest rate in the rich
world._

However, from <http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/13/business/13tax.html> _Two out
of every three United States corporations paid no federal income taxes from
1998 through 2005, according to a report released Tuesday [August 2008] by the
Government Accountability Office, the investigative arm of Congress._

Back to economist: _many misunderstand complex disputes_ , _products never
launched for fear of litigation_ , etc...

Time for a legal refactoring. It's gotten so complex it is too costly to
maintain.

~~~
Kadin
I'm betting that "two out of three" figure includes pass-through entities like
partnerships and S-corps, and corporations that don't have any profits because
everything is re-invested in the company (as would be the case in some
startups and other organizations bootstrapping themselves from retained
earnings). In other words, it's almost certainly misleading.

